# آخر تهور حرب البطاطس



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

*آخر تهور حرب البطاطس* ​







هذا آخر تهور حرب البطاطس​

ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2009)

*معركة الكاتشب*
**
*شكرا يا كوك*​


----------



## KARL (29 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه
حلوه اوى
تسلم ايدك كوك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميله اووووووى يا كيرو 

ميررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يوليو 2009)

دى حرب البطاطس بالكاتشب يعنى ولا ايه 

ههههههه

طيب مش كنت نزلته فى الصيام 

ثانكس ياكوك​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا كوك*
*ميرررررررسى ليك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حرب شرسة جداااااا
ههههههههههههههههه
حلووو كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (30 يوليو 2009)

ههههههه
حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## The White Knight (30 يوليو 2009)

جميلة جدا 
بس يا رب متعملش كدة لما اكلها
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maro_12 (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you


----------



## maria123 (30 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (5 أغسطس 2009)

حلوة قوووى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *معركة الكاتشب*
> 
> **
> 
> *شكرا يا كوك*​


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه اوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك كوك​


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميله اووووووى يا كيرو ​
> ميررررسى على الصوره ​
> ...


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> دى حرب البطاطس بالكاتشب يعنى ولا ايه ​
> 
> ههههههه​
> طيب مش كنت نزلته فى الصيام ​
> ...


 


_*هههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تحفة يا كوك*
> *ميرررررررسى ليك*
> ...


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*حرب شرسة جداااااا*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*حلووو كتيير*_
> ...


 


_*ههههههههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههه
> حلوة قوى
> شكرا


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

the white knight قال:


> جميلة جدا ​
> بس يا رب متعملش كدة لما اكلها
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

maro_12 قال:


> thank you


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههههه


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## rana1981 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> حلوة قوووى
> ميرسى ليك


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا كوك
يا حرام الكاتشب مغرق الدنيا هههههههههه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## muheb (8 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه شي حلو  كلش


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اووووي
ميرسي يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (22 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يا كوك
> يا حرام الكاتشب مغرق الدنيا هههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك


 

_*ههههه*_
_*العفو *_

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (22 سبتمبر 2009)

muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه شي حلو كلش


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (22 سبتمبر 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اووووي
> ميرسي يا كوك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
_*العفو*_​ 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اكيد دى الحرب الاولى اللى الضخايا*
*يكونوا مبسوطين فيها*

*يابختهم مين قدهم *
*عليهم كاتشب *
*ميرسى يافندم *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اقول اية الدم الى مغرق الدنيا دة 
بجد جميلة قوى​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه


شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا



جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا*​


----------



## كوك (23 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *اكيد دى الحرب الاولى اللى الضخايا*
> *يكونوا مبسوطين فيها*
> 
> *يابختهم مين قدهم *
> ...


 

_*هههههههههه*_

_*ميرسى جدا يا تويتى *_
_*على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا اقول اية الدم الى مغرق الدنيا دة
> 
> بجد جميلة قوى​


 

_*ههههههههههههه*_

_*ميرسى جدا يا mana*_
_*على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (23 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه*​
> 
> 
> *شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*​
> ...


 

_*ميرسى ليك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميلة

والله جوعت

شكراليك​


----------



## كوك (6 أكتوبر 2009)

_*هههههههه*_

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههههه .. حلوووه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه معركة شرسة فعلا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## farou2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه بس ما حدش يعملها بالمطعم ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> *ههههههههه .. حلوووه*​


 

_*ميرسى على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه معركة شرسة فعلا
> تسلم ايدك


 
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_

_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (10 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوه بس ما حدش يعملها بالمطعم ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
_*ههههههههههههههه*_


_*ميرسى على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------

